# Ga, Marietta: Open casting call



## Aeson (Dec 3, 2005)

The network has renewed our game and given us a bigger budget. I'm looking to cast some new regular characters. We have 2 regulars and several guest stars. 

The serious stuff. I run a 3.5 D&D game one Saturday a month. I am currently running The Shackled City campaign. We need some new regular players that can commet to one day a month. We play from 1 or 3 pm to 8pm. This has been a real good game and lots of fun. 

If you might be interested you can email at battana@yahoo.com

Also I might be casting for several other potential games. Star Wars d20. Heroes Unlimited or Eberron.


----------

